
Show HN: Login with the Vulcan Hand Salute - webdigi
https://www.webdigi.co.uk/demos/login-with-the-vulcan-handsalute
======
FryHigh
Didn’t know TensorFlow can run on the browser. The browser performs
reasonably.

------
ColinWright
Didn't work for me ...

~~~
webdigi
Thanks for trying. Can you check Right hand, palm fully visible, etc? Are you
on mobile? Should work on iOS and Android stock browsers.

~~~
ColinWright
Right hand fully visible, plain background, Firefox on Ubuntu 14

~~~
webdigi
The background shouldn't be a problem. One colleague of mine has a petit hand
and didn't work reliably. Will be interested to know if it works on a mobile
device.

~~~
ColinWright
Not convenient to test it on such atm. I may get back to it later, but for
now, I'm getting back to work.

~~~
webdigi
Thanks for your support. Anytime you get a chance, please try again. We've
made a further update and it should improve accuracy.

~~~
ColinWright
Nope, still didn't work. Tried both left and right hands, full hand and wrist
visible, both normal and blank backgrounds.

Firebox on Ubuntu 14.

